# How can i breed Red Bellies



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Now i have 5 Reds ( 1 8", 2 7", 1 4", 1 3")
My first question is: My 7" and 8" rbp are 1 year old are they big enough to breed in wild?
My second question is: how can i, or can i breed them in 85 g tank?








By the way can i find out their sex
i read that the thick ones are female and males become black at breeding times.
frequent and large amount of water changes make them breed because it reminds them the rainy seasons(breeding seasons)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

1) Yes they should be able to breed.

2) It is possible, whether or not they will is a different matter (FWIW I know of at least one person who has had spawn in a 55 gallon). The how differs from tank to tank, but the absolute best thing you can do is keep a well maintained tank where the levels remain constant. Some try to replicate the seasons, others did nothing special.

3) No, you can't sex them without cutting them open and having a look inside (there is an excellent topic that has actual pictures to demonstrate, look it up here).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For more detailed info on redbelly breeding, *see here*


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im gonna have my powerhead sticking out of the water to simulate rain, im also gonna lower the temp to 72


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

> For more detailed info on redbelly breeding, see here


 Correct me if im wrong, thats a great thread and all, but it doesnt really have any info on breeding redbelly piranha, but it has great info on raising the eggs, raising the fry, things to do after your piranhas breed


----------

